# Cruising to Bahamas on a 34' Catalina



## tashahacker (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi there!

My husband and I are sailing from New York to the Bahamas currently, with no plans to return.

I've been looking at the forums here, as we still have some ongoing repairs to do, so I'm hoping to make good use of this site!

We have a 34' 1986 Catalina...If you're interested in learning more about us, check out our blog, Turf to Surf (not allowed to post the url here, until I have more posts in existence).

Thanks!

Tasha Hacker


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

